# When is the most common time for baby to want to come out?



## Fynn

Ok, so am told that if all goes well, baby should come out anytime between 36-40weeks.
Is there a most common/average time for baby to come out?
It's our first child and hubby really wants to be there at the birth.
However, he is stationed overseas and can only make it back earliest at 39weeks.
What are the chances of baby coming out before that? Or is anything possible?


----------



## kellyb

I've actually read that first time moms on average give birth at 41 1/7 weeks, so 8 days after due date. Again, this is just an average, so it could very well be early or later than this. I've met 2 people in the last couple of weeks who gave birth early with their first babies!


----------



## Ouverture

My birth center said most first time moms give birth around 41+3 days.

I'm 40+4 and overdue with our first, no signs really of early labor other than some back pain and the occasional contraction. I keep praying I'm one of those people that just pops into labor all of a sudden, I don't want to wait another week for our LO! Getting SUPER impatient. . .


----------



## GingerNut

I think it's more like 38-42 weeks, which is why 40 weeks is the average, and a lot of first time babies go past the 40 week mark. I'd say you'll be fine!


----------



## Cocoa

My midwife says that the average is 10 days after the due date - long wait for me then! :(


----------



## teal

My LO was born at 41 weeks xx


----------



## Nics

and if you want the exact _time_, it's between 3am and 5am!


----------

